# FMC USA 2015



## Kit Clement (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey all -- Just wanted to make an unofficial announcement regarding this year's FMC USA 2015. Pending board approval, this year's event will be held on Sunday, October 25th, with attempts at 2:30, 4, and 5:30 EST. 

For those that are unfamiliar with the format of FMC USA, this competition will be held in several different locations, where each location will host 3 FMC attempts, all held simultaneously. Results from all of the locations will be combined into one large FMC competition. Awards will be given based on the overall WCA results, and unofficial awards for the best results in each location will be given as well.

Delegates have shown interest for hosting venues in the locations listed below, but may not have necessarily found a venue yet. Thus, please note that locations may be added or removed before the official announcement.


Portland, OR
Ann Arbor, MI
Cambridge, MA
NY/NJ area (TBD)
Madison, WI or nearby area
Seattle, WA
Berkeley, CA
Pasadena, CA
College Park, MD
Atlanta, GA
Austin or San Antonio, TX
Tampa, FL or nearby area

If you don't see your location here, you may try contacting your local delegate, especially if you know of a small venue that you can offer!

EDIT: 

Announced: http://www.cubingusa.com/fmcusa2015


----------



## TMarshall (Aug 30, 2015)

oh cool and on my birthday too... I'll definitely go


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 30, 2015)

YEAHHHH


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

So are these the possible locations it will be held, or will they be held at all of these? stupid question I know, but someone was bound to ask it...


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 30, 2015)

2180161 said:


> So are these the possible locations it will be held, or will they be held at all of these? stupid question I know, but someone was bound to ask it...



No stupid questions, it is a strange format 

It will be held at all of these ideally. Multi-location FMC comps seem to be a new trend, and the way they work is that competitors go to the location closest to them, and each location does the rounds simulationsly with the same scramble. ( So west coast is going to compete earlier in the day than east coast). Last year each location got about 5-15 people.


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> No stupid questions, it is a strange format
> 
> It will be held at all of these ideally. Multi-location FMC comps seem to be a new trend, and the way they work is that competitors go to the location closest to them, and each location does the rounds simulationsly with the same scramble. ( So west coast is going to compete earlier in the day than east coast). Last year each location got about 5-15 people.



All right thanks.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 30, 2015)

Edited some background info about FMC USA into the original post too -- probably should have done that in the first place.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 31, 2015)

Added Tampa to the list of cities.


----------



## Damien Porter (Aug 31, 2015)

Are we going to see a worlds version of this soon. Or is it necessary to run all rounds at the same time, and just to difficult over so many timezones.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 31, 2015)

Damien Porter said:


> Are we going to see a worlds version of this soon. Or is it necessary to run all rounds at the same time, and just to difficult over so many timezones.



I've heard from at least 2 or 3 delegates that it's probably never going to happen for that reason, no matter how much I'd like it to


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 31, 2015)

It's also gets increasingly difficult to keep things synchronized across locations. If you run more than 20 locations at once, you're bound to have one that's missing a proctor or can't find the pens/scrambles/paper, and this ends up delaying every location.


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 15, 2015)

So... It still isn't showing up on the WCA page. Is this not going to be a thing then, or is it not going to be listed on the WCA page?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 15, 2015)

Just a little while longer, it'll be up. 

Kit's working on it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 15, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Just a little while longer, it'll be up.
> 
> Kit's working on it



Yes. Kit's very busy being engaged as of yesterday (congrats to him. they're adorable.)


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 15, 2015)

ottozing said:


> I've heard from at least 2 or 3 delegates that it's probably never going to happen for that reason, no matter how much I'd like it to



Idea of how to do this, have heats for time zone areas, and have a certain amount of people advance to a final round, we'd have to trust these finalists to say nothing about their solutions until everyone is finished. This probably wouldn't happen, but just a thought.


----------



## Bob (Sep 15, 2015)

This is now announced, btw.


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 15, 2015)

Bob said:


> This is now announced, btw.


yeah, I'm thinking about coming to the fmc party at your place xD, probably not though :/


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 25, 2015)

Fun Fact:

There's an easter egg somewhere on the CubingUSA site.


----------



## Bob (Sep 27, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Fun Fact:
> 
> There's an easter egg somewhere on the CubingUSA site.



We're happy somebody found it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like I'm gonna be losing my PB streak in a few weeks (in other words, "hey, I can go"). Seriously though, I'm realizing now that it's not always good to get official results that are extremely good for you.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 16, 2015)

I just signed up for the Maple Grove, MN location. I'm pretty bummed that I had to miss it last year.


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 16, 2015)

Mikel said:


> I just signed up for the Maple Grove, MN location. I'm pretty bummed that I had to miss it last year.



Think you will finally beat your PB this tim? Seems to be a hard barrier for you.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 17, 2015)

I really wanted to go, but Athens Fall 2015.


----------



## Torch (Oct 26, 2015)

OK I got 4th

Scramble 1: F U B' L' F' U F2 D2 R' U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2


Spoiler



L' D' R2 F L B'//2x2x2
F2 L F L' U//2x2x3
F' R' F U' R' U D' F' D *F2*//F2L-1
*F *R' F' R' F R2 F'//AB3C

Skeleton: L' D' R2 F L B' F2 L F L' U F' R' F U' R' U D' F' [1] D F' R' F' R' F R2 F' (27)

[1]: L' U2 L D L' U2 L D'

Solution: L' D' R2 F L B' F2 L F L' U F' R' F U' R' U D' F' L' U2 L D L' U2 L F' R' F' R' F R2 F' (33)



Scramble 2: D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B' R U L2 U F' U2 F' U B U'



Spoiler



(F B' U R' B U')//2x2x2
(R F2)//Pseudo 2x2x3
(D L D' R D L')//F2L-1
(D U' B' D' B U R2)//AB3C
(F2)//Correct pseudo

Skeleton: F2 R2 U' B' D B U D' L D' R' D L' D' F2 R' U B' R [1] U' B F' (22)

[1]: R D2 R' U' R D2 R' U

Solution: F2 R2 U' B' D B U D' L D' R' D L' D' F2 R' U B' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' B F' (27)



Scramble 3: U' F2 U' F2 L2 U L U2 B L2 R' B L' F2 U' R U2 R2


Spoiler



R2 B' R D'//2x2x2
B U' L' B' L//2x2x3
(R2 D' R' D)//F2L-1
(B' R B)//Tripod
B' R B//EO
R2 U R' U' *R U R U'*//F2L
*U R' U' R* B' D B' D' B2 U' B U B'//ZBLL

Solution: R2 B' R D' B U' L' B' L B' R B R2 U R' U' R2 B' D B' D' B2 U' B U B2 R' B D' R D R2 (32)

This scramble really annoyed me, because it looked really good, but I couldn't find anything better than this ugly solution. Congrats to everyone who found a good solution on this one.


----------

